# Kristen Stewart: Sie verdient am meisten



## beachkini (24 Juni 2012)

​Kristen Stewart kann sich freuen: Die Schauspielerin ist *laut dem Wirtschaftsmagazin "Forbes" die derzeit bestbezahlte Schauspielerin Hollywoods. Von Mai 2011 bis Mai 2012 hat sie rund 34,5 Millionen Dollar (27 Millionen Euro) verdient*.

Stewart, die durch ihre Rolle der Bella Swan in den "Twilight"-Filmen weltbekannt wurde, verdiente mit den Vampirstreifen jeweils geschätzte 12,5 Millionen Dollar (9 Millionen Euro) und war außerdem am Gewinn beteiligt.

Knapp hinter Kristen Stewart landete Cameron Diaz auf dem zweiten Platz. Die 39-Jährige soll mit Filmen wie "Bad Teacher", "The Green Hornet" und "What To Expect When You're Expecting" im vergangenen Jahr 34 Millionen Dollar (26 Millionen Euro) eingenommen haben.

Mit einem Verdienst von 25 Millionen Dollar (19 Millionen Euro) schaffte es Oscar-Preisträgerin Sandra Bullock auf den dritten Platz. Laut "Forbes" schlägt sie noch immer Profit aus dem Film "Blind Side - Die große Chance" aus dem Jahr 2009, für ihren neuen Film "Gravity" bekam sie außerdem erneut eine Millionengage. Auf Platz vier liegt Angelina Jolie mit 20 Millionen Dollar (15 Millionen Euro), dicht gefolgt von Charlize Theron mit 18 Millionen Dollar (14 Millionen Euro).

Jolie schaffte es im Jahr 2011 übrigens noch auf den ersten Platz. Nun hat Kristen Stewart sie überholt - und wird ihre Position dank Blockbustern wie "Snow White And The Huntsman" und "Breaking Dawn 2" sicher auch noch eine Weile verteidigen.

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...lian-premiere-jun-19-2012-x73-update-2-a.html


----------



## Mandalorianer (24 Juni 2012)

erstaunlich Sandra Bullock auf Platz 3 ? hätt ich nicht gedacht . Blind Side muss man den Film kennen ?


----------



## comatron (25 Juni 2012)

Das zeigt mal wieder, wie krank diese Branche mancherorts inzwischen ist.


----------

